

Why "no Macs" is no longer a defensible IT strategy  - edw519
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/04/21/17FE-macs-in-business_1.html

======
Hexstream
Their ad screen says "Your request is loading"... and they're a technology
site! I think they have some nerve to tell such an obvious lie to an audience
that knows better...

edit: Oh wait, it's probably not the site itself that designed this ad page...
still, it shows how ads are sometimes so badly integrated and out of place
into sites sometimes.

------
mironathetin
"Thanks to key computing shifts, supporting their appetite for Apple is now a
straightforward option for IT"

The problem is, IT departments don't know and - more important - they don't
want to know. Ours don't take the time to check options because they are too
busy hunting windows bugs.

------
kawika
Apple's Trojan Horse is licensing ActiveSync for the iPhone. Can't imagine
they won't incorporate it into Mac OS X as well.

